# systemd service for vnstat

## jimmij

```
ls /usr/lib/systemd/system/**/vn*

zsh: no matches found: /usr/lib/systemd/system/**/vn*
```

Is vnstat obsolete???

----------

## papahuhn

Shouldn't cron to the job?

----------

